# Can I use Parchment Paper in place of the teflon sheets?



## SportsZoneSS (Aug 30, 2007)

What is your opinion about using Parchment Paper instead of Teflon Sheets? I have heard the Teflon Sheets leave a texture. Is that just on vinyl? I know the silcone is important to have on the Parchment Paper....but I want to know who has used it and if they had positive results. Thanks.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I use both depending on what I am pressing.

For all of my DTG work..I use the parchment paper (silicone) although I'm not exactly clear as to why other than that is what was recommended.

For heat transfers, vinyl and plastisol I use the Teflon sheet although it is the Teflon sheet that makes things glossier / shinier when used for a 2nd press on plastisol. Unless you have a teflon sheet with a texture.

I have used the parchment paper on 2nd presses of plastisol to try removing some of the gloss...which works to some degree but is uneven.

Hope that helps....


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use a teflon shet or a product called a flex pad. I got it at Ace Transfer Company it gives the transfer a look of texture founf from sceen printing.


----------



## SportsZoneSS (Aug 30, 2007)

treadhead said:


> For heat transfers, vinyl and plastisol I use the Teflon sheet although it is the Teflon sheet that makes things glossier / shinier when used for a 2nd press on plastisol. Unless you have a teflon sheet with a texture.


Do you prefer the glossy look? With all of the distressed looks and tatoo'd looks these days, I have not seen glossy. Do your customers like that? If you prefer it, please explain why. I just want to make sure I am not missing something. Thanks for your advice. I am just starting tees and I am trying to learn all I can. 

COEDS, thanks for that info. I will check their site for one of those.


----------



## SportsZoneSS (Aug 30, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I use a teflon shet or a product called a flex pad. I got it at Ace Transfer Company it gives the transfer a look of texture founf from sceen printing.


Thanks so much! They are within a short driving distance of where I am. I am going over there to pick one up. Woo Hoo!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I personally dont want anything glossy that isnt supposed to be glossy on application. I really dont like glossy vinyl at all.


----------



## SportsZoneSS (Aug 30, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I use a teflon shet or a product called a flex pad. I got it at Ace Transfer Company it gives the transfer a look of texture founf from sceen printing.


After speaking with Ace today they pretty much confirmed what you said. The teflon will leave a glossy finish and the flex pad will give it a look of a screen printing. I am so glad you told me about the flex pad. I am not into the glossy look either...reminds me of those t-shirts in the 70's and 80's when you could walk into a department store and they press the transfer you picked out right in front of you..little ponies and rainbows...LOL.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I use a teflon shet or a product called a flex pad. I got it at Ace Transfer Company it gives the transfer a look of texture founf from sceen printing.


thats a great tip jb... i'm going to look into that. thanks much.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

SportsZoneSS said:


> Do you prefer the glossy look? With all of the distressed looks and tatoo'd looks these days, I have not seen glossy. Do your customers like that? If you prefer it, please explain why. I just want to make sure I am not missing something. Thanks for your advice. I am just starting tees and I am trying to learn all I can.


No...actually I prefer more of a matte finish with a soft feel. Alot of our customers have a similar preference but glossy has its place.

What I don't like is glossy with a thick vinyl feel. Although, I've seen this type of transfer on the front of urban tees.


----------



## Crafty Chris (Oct 25, 2019)

I know this is a very old Post, but I just got my EasyPress 2 machine and tried the
Parchment Paper instead of the Teflon Sheet and it worked GREAT !!! 
It's nice to know that I have an alternative to the Teflon Sheet... Today's date is 10-25-19


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/ba...bun-sheet-pan-liner-sheet-case/433SLINER.html

replace every few prints to keep wrinkles out of your print.


----------

